# SANTIAGO DE CHUCO - PERU (LA LIBERTAD) TIERRA DE CESAR VALLEJO.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*La casa museo del poeta Universal César Vallejo, les recomiendo que la visiten hay mucho material sobre Cesar Vallejo, todo sobre su vida.*

*Primera parte*

*La fachada*










*Algunos de sus reconocimientos*



















*El reconocimiento de su Alma Mater*



















*El patio central de la casa*










*Una vista hacia la calle*










*César Vallejo*










*La sala, aqui encontramos cuadros de la familia y amigos de Vallejo*



















*Cesar y Georgette *



























*
Cesar Vallejo en una reunión con varios otros poetas*










*La familia de César Vallejo*










*El grupo "El Norte"*










*Un tocadiscos de la época*










*YA VIENE LA SEGUNDA PARTE........*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Libidito, tengo que conocer la casa de Cesar Vallejo.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

hooo.que casa tan pintoresca..me encantan las casas con objetos y fotos antiguas..muy bonito todo


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Gracias Libidito por mostrarnos estas fotos:cheers:, tengo q conocer Santiago de Chuco si o si


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy bonito Santiago de Chuco y Cachicadán, tienen todo el encanto de los pueblitos del ande ...

Interesante la casa-museo de César Vallejo, está todo muy bien excepto esos letreros horrorosos de triplay que parecen de chingana de 5ta, que se los quitaría en el acto , además de que no los necesita.

Gracias por las fotos, están de lujo


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Simplemente hermosa esta callecita, guarda la esencia de lo que a mi parecer son los pueblos de los andes peruanos. Con sus elementos naturales, me encanto.







.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que chevere.. gracias libidito.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Me encantan esos paisajes y el Pueblo, esta bastante acogedor.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Libidito said:


> :lol: *Bueno yo no tomo mucho*, pero mas me dedique a tomar fotos a los paisajes y a los pueblos que circunda Santiago como lo es Cachicadán.


Si tù lo dices ...xD! y pues, muy bonitas fotos, me gusta mucho el pueblo, sus festividades y la casa de Cèsar Vallejo. Buen registro del viaje kay:

Salu2


----------



## Grifo (Nov 1, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> Muy bonito Santiago de Chuco y Cachicadán, tienen todo el encanto de los pueblitos del ande ...
> 
> Interesante la casa-museo de César Vallejo, está todo muy bien excepto esos letreros horrorosos de triplay que parecen de chingana de 5ta, que se los quitaría en el acto , además de que no los necesita.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos, están de lujo



Ídem, esos letreros lo malogran todo, ojalá tengan buzón de sugerencias para que alguien les diga que los boten a la basura, después, el pueblo y la casa se ven muy bien.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

La sierra norte se ve que es hermosa, Santiago de Chuco es una ciudad bastante antigua, la casa de Vallejo debe ser muy interesante aunque alguien debería recomendarle al curador del museo retirar esos carteles con esas letrotas que rompen la armonia y la paz del lugar, parece que a uno le estuvieran gritando, deben retirar sobre todo el de la fachada, recomendaria también desaparecer todas las fotos donde sale la ingrata y antipática francesa esposa del escritor, Georgette, quien escondió practicamente toda la obra de Vallejo y evitó a toda costa que sus obras se publicaran en el Perú, tanto era su odio contra nuestra tierra.

saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Segunda parte....*










*El poyo de la casa*














































*El segundo jardín interno*





































*La cocina*










*Dormitorio de Vallejo*


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

gracias por las fotos libidito, no conocía el lugar.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Interesantes fotos Libidito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante la casa, pero podrìan tenerla mejor mantenida.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buen thread Libidito, la tierra de mi padre.

Santiago es sin duda un bonito pueblo.

Lo recomiendo!!


----------



## julacho (Dec 16, 2007)

Hola Mi Gente, seria posible una manito con unos datos, nunca he ido ni a Huamachuco ni a Santigo de Chuco, he ido a forro a Otuzco de donde es mi pa, y estoy pensando irme unos dias por Huamachuco y Santiago de Chuco, si todo va bien hasta Calipuy.

Bueno esto es lo que he podido investigar del estado de las carreteras hacia ambos lugares, me podrian decir si es veraz, y si tienen algunas fotos subirlas? 

EL MTC tiene a la Ruta de Huamachuco-Shorey-Santiago de Chuco como parte de la columna vertebral de la longitudinal de los Andes, entonces el MTC la esta asfaltando con el estandar de 6 metros de ancho.

*Mi idea basica es saber si puedo subir con un carrito enano de 4 puertas (1300cc) que usare, o si es necesario subir en una 4x4 que tendria que alquilar.*

Aqui un par de fotos:


----------



## julacho (Dec 16, 2007)

julacho said:


> Hola Mi Gente, seria posible una manito con unos datos, nunca he ido ni a Huamachuco ni a Santigo de Chuco, he ido a forro a Otuzco de donde es mi pa, y estoy pensando irme unos dias por Huamachuco y Santiago de Chuco, si todo va bien hasta Calipuy.
> 
> Bueno esto es lo que he podido investigar del estado de las carreteras hacia ambos lugares, me podrian decir si es veraz, y si tienen algunas fotos subirlas?
> 
> ...


Gente me permito colocar parte del mensaje del forista angelex, que muy amablemente me respondio por interno, esto les va a servir a todos, ya que si quieren irse a pasear por estos lares, pueden subir en su tico o super camioneta, yo ire con mi picachu, con la carretera asfaltada puedo ir alla normalaso, es asfalto de verdad de 7cm, con 6 metros de ancho y sus senializaciones todo bien bacan.....

Esto no pasa de un par de meses mas pa terminarse de asfaltar todito.

////////Hola julacho!!

Gracias por tu pregunta, el estado actual de la carretera esta óptimo *(asfaltada 100%) hasta llegar a Shorey* (la parte mas alta del trayecto), luego que será 1 hora de camino hasta llegar a Santiago, la carretera ahí esta entre asfaltada y afirmada, puede que vayas saltando un poquito.

Te recomiendo poner a punto tu carrito, para evitar cualquier contratiempo; te recuerdo que el tramo entre Trujillo y el desvío a Otuzco es el mas pronunciado, revisa tu radiador, etc.

Por siacaso lleva gasolina extra en tu maletera porsiacaso.

Espero que te haya ayudado y despejado tus dudas.

Angelex!! //////////

//////////el tramo *a Huamachuco si es 100%* asfaltado///////////


----------

